# Quickbooks



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

I was hoping someone could help me out. I am using quickbooks pro 2007. In an effort to get better organized I decided to use the program as much as I could for everything. I'm trying to figure out how to put my accounts payables in there. I want to show what I pay each month for stuff I have for equipment, trucks, etc. so that I can see it. I'm not sure hwo to do this..any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Does anyone use this program to print checks? Do you feel its better to do it this way? 

Thanks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have Quickbooks but I have a book keeper come over once a month to do everything. But if no answers try this.

http://forums.quickbooksusers.com/


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

JDT;704543 said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out. I am using quickbooks pro 2007. In an effort to get better organized I decided to use the program as much as I could for everything. I'm trying to figure out how to put my accounts payables in there. I want to show what I pay each month for stuff I have for equipment, trucks, etc. so that I can see it. I'm not sure hwo to do this..any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Does anyone use this program to print checks? Do you feel its better to do it this way?
> 
> Thanks.


I use QB 04'. Same concept though. I do not print checks with it but I use the function that prints checks to record everything, just don't physically print the checks. I basically hand write checks as needed. Then when I get my bank statement I go into QB and write the same checks into QB. Any EFT's I also write a check for in QB. I just never hit the button to actually print a check. Make sense?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

how do you guys enter transactions that you use a debit card for?
the same way as a check?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

ColliganLands;704611 said:


> how do you guys enter transactions that you use a debit card for?
> the same way as a check?


I don't do that but would assume so.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

For the stuff you buy on credit you need to be in the enter bills window. When you write the check you should be in the pay bills window. If you have loans for equipment and other stuff that is the loan manager window


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok thanks that should help alot
i got quickbooks pro 2009 a couple months ago and its been slow getting used to it from my old using excell(mess)


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

yep great program


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm getting used to QuickBooks, but there's still some things I wish it did better. Or differently.

A big one for me is taking one estimate and coming up with multiple invoices ~ I think I've got it mostly worked out, but I'd really like it if the terms allowed for a deposit and then a final payment, instead of just requiring it all at once. The way I did it last year, I did one invoice per project, and I'd ignore that those invoices were months overdue (initial deposit/design fee collected well before work started, let alone finished.) It does make the month of February look real good for sales, though... 

Disclaimer: I used to write software of a similar nature to QuickBooks, but I'm on the road to recovery from that, and hope one day to regain most of my sanity. That history does lead me to pick apart things others wouldn't pay any attention to.


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

I would highly recommend having your CPA spending the time to properly set-up QuickBooks for you. It will cost you some up front time, but is well worth it when it comes to tax time! A good CPA will spend the time with you to understand your business and set-up the program to not only do what you want, but make the reports they need easier to obtain what they need. In the long run, you will save time & money!


----------



## grasshappens (Dec 19, 2007)

For debit card just use "EFT" in the check number window. I'm assuming the debit card is from one of the business checking accounts?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yes the debit card is for the businees im too lazy to write chekcs or if i roder something for business onlinei use that
thanks guys next week im going to play around with it somemore


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

EFT ? What is that


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

qualitycut;716132 said:


> EFT ? What is that


Electronic Funds Transfer


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok so when I use my check card for say gas. I usually just go to the bank ledger and put it in the ledger is that correct?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

grandview;704545 said:


> I have Quickbooks but I have a book keeper come over once a month to do everything. But if no answers try this.
> 
> http://forums.quickbooksusers.com/


how much does that run you?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

terrapro;716724 said:


> how much does that run you?


Well I have been talking to a few people on having them do it once a month for me, I have got prices from 100 per month for under 5 hours and some 300 hundred( probably certified CEP) The 15 and hour to 30. Im going to probably use a lady I found that wants to barter partial service with me. Put a add on craigslist and see.


----------

